# Bears out and about



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody seeing any bears out and about this spring yet? I know its a little early but I'm putting the boots on the ground this weekend and can't wait to be out in the mountains again!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

had a bear snout print on my cabin window up nr smith morehouse last weekend.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was going to say you're a tad early, but I guess Kingfisher has experience that would suggest otherwise. Keep us posted on what you see.


----------



## Sledncrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

Any body interested in running some dogs on a spring bear that didn't draw a pursuit tag?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sledncrazy said:


> Any body interested in running some dogs on a spring bear that didn't draw a pursuit tag?


Uh, only 3 units (San Juan, La Sals, and the Book Cliffs) have a restricted bear pursuit season where a tag has to be drawn, and they are only for the summer pursuit season (July and August when there isn't a kill season going on). The whole state is open for pursuit during the spring season with no special tag required.

So what unit are you talking about just out of curiosity?


----------



## Sledncrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

I was under the impression to run dogs they either needed a tag or with someone that had one of the other style tags.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sledncrazy said:


> I was under the impression to run dogs they either needed a tag or with someone that had one of the other style tags.


That's only true for the early part of the fall hunt (Aug 20-Sept 26) when there are other big game hunts going on at the same time. The rest of the time a hound dogger does not need to have a kill permit holder present to chase bear with his dogs.


----------

